# szervusz vs üdvözlöm



## elemika

Szervusz!
Is there any difference between "üdvözlöm" and "szervusz" when we are greeting the adults - the new colleagues or new partners, for example. I mean, not for the official ceremony but for everyday salutation.

I know very few words in Hungarian, sorry


----------



## Zsanna

Hello elemika,

The most important difference for me is that as the first is in a formal "conjugation" (when you'd say "vous", "Sie", "Lei", etc. to the person) and the second is in the informal (..."tu", "du", "tu"...), so you would have to decide _how to address_ that person _in general _before choosing between the two.

As far as the _register_ is concerned, they are both friendly, they don't express a great difference in the hierarchy but (esp. the 1st) showing "enough" respect if necessary.


----------



## elemika

Zsanna said:


> Hello elemika,
> 
> The most important difference for me is that as the first is in a formal "conjugation" (when you'd say "vous", "Sie", "Lei", etc. to the person) and the second is in the informal (..."tu", "du", "tu"...), so you would have to decide _how to address_ that person _in general _before choosing between the two.
> 
> As far as the _register_ is concerned, they are both friendly, they don't express a great difference in the hierarchy but (esp. the 1st) showing "enough" respect if necessary.



Perfect! 
Thank you very much!
Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## francisgranada

From the point of view of the Russian:

üdvözlöm - _zdravstvujte_ (_vy,_ for example Mr. Putin)
szervusz - zdravstvuj (_ty, _for example Volodya)


----------



## elemika

Hi, Francisgranada!
Now I'm confused...
Maybe I haven't got  Zsanna's  explanation?
 I was sure that in her reply "szervusz" is the first and "üdvözlöm" is the second  (less formal)


----------



## francisgranada

elemika said:


> Hi, Francisgranada!
> Now I'm confused...
> Maybe I haven't got Zsanna's explanation?
> I was sure that in her reply "szervusz" is the first and "üdvözlöm" is the second (less formal)


 
Yes, I've noticed it ... She may have answered directly to your question (without quoting it) as follows:



> Is there any difference between "üdvözlöm" and "szervusz" ...


----------



## elemika

Yes, you are right! My fault!

Thank you both for your help!


----------



## francisgranada

For your information:

_Üdvözlöm_ is a conjugated form of the verb _üdvözölni_ (like the Russian zdravstvuj, -te). The meaning of _üdvözölni_ is something like_ to greet/to welcome_. 

_Szervusz_ is a greeting, similar to the English "hello" or to the Italian "ciao", used among friends/familiars etc.. (when you address them "te").


----------



## elemika

Ahha,
nice lesson, thank you!
I've started with a phrasebook but I hope to go further


----------



## francisgranada

elemika said:


> ... but I hope to go further  ...


In this case I have to tell you one more thing: this "szervusz" has also a plural form, when addressed to more people. So your greeting in your original post 


elemika said:


> Szervusz! ....


 should rather be "Szervusz*tok*!" in this case.


----------



## Akitlosz

elemika said:


> Hi, Francisgranada!
> Now I'm confused...
> Maybe I haven't got  Zsanna's  explanation?
> I was sure that in her reply "szervusz" is the first and "üdvözlöm" is the second  (less formal)



Üdvözlöm _Önt_. = Здравствуйте. Вы
Üdvözöllek _Téged_.http://dictzone.com/orosz-magyar-szotar/или или Szervusz = Здравствуй. Ты.


----------



## Akitlosz

Привет = Szia, Szervusz


----------



## elemika

francisgranada said:


> In this case I have to tell you one more  thing: this "szervusz" has also a plural form, when addressed to more  people. So your greeting in your original post
> should rather be "Szervusz*tok*!" in this case.


 



Akitlosz said:


> Üdvözlöm _Önt_. = Здравствуйте. Вы
> Üdvözöllek _Téged_. или Szervusz = Здравствуй. Ты.






Akitlosz said:


> Привет = Szia, Szervusz



Thank you!!!
Спасибо


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> Yes, I've noticed it ... She may have answered directly to your question (without quoting it) as follows:


 
That was the case exactly. (It didn't even occur to me that it could be different in the title...Sorry.)


----------



## elemika

Zsanna said:


> That was the case exactly. (It didn't even occur to me that it could be different in the title...Sorry.)



It was my fault, Zsanna,
sorry!

And I'm very grateful to all of you for very informative and helpful answers!

Viszlát!


----------

